# harbor freight miter clamps



## lawyer1976 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm using a 4" casing for my house. I plan to use biscuits on the miters. 

Has anyone ever used these clamps from HF?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98124

I may get a bunch of them so that I can glue up some casing assemblies before nailing them in place.

I've done this before with great results but my current clamps only accomodate 2 1/2" casings. 

Before I drive 20miles to possibly buy these, I'd like to know whether or not they are crap...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I've looked at them in my Harbor Freight and really didn't think they had anything wrong with them. I have several different types of clamps from Harbor Freight and they were all worth the money thats one of the few things most people like getting from there.

I could use your input on this post

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/need-some-objective-opinions-14684/


----------

